# question about loaches



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have what I'm pretty sure is a yoyo loach. I know he needs some friends of his own kind. Is it safe to put other types of loaches in with him, or does he need other yoyos specifically? My lps has zebra loaches, but I'm hesitant to buy any in case they won't get along.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Before you add anymore Loaches, you need to re-home some guppies.... like 20-25 of them! Trade them into a LFS and _then_ get the Loach!

Having 30 fish in a 30g tank (actually more, since your signature has a "+" after guppies, plus the yoyo) you are asking for trouble by adding another - large - fish.

A Yoyo Loach can get up to 5 inches, and Zebras can get up to 5 inches as well. And, not only that, but 2 Loaches isn't really enough... You'd almost be better off trading the Loach into a LFS unless you are going to get rid of most of the guppies and add around 4 more Loaches. (Most Loaches aren't a great option for smaller tanks.)

Try researching Khuli loaches. They get about 3-4 inches and don't add a lot to the bio load because they are so long and thin. They need a group as well. I'm going to be adding 4 or 5 to my 36g tank in a month or two, along with my 7 (soon to be 9) Harley's, 7 Corys and 2 Dwarf Gourami. 

You could re-home/trade in/or give the Yoyo to a LFS, re-home/trade/or give most of the guppies to a LFS (keep 5 or 6 maybe) and then get a group of 5 Khulis. If you have lots of places for them to hide, they will do great!

With less fish, (and now dispersing a few in the middle/top - guppies - and some in the botton - Khulis) the tank will look better and I'll bet your water quality will be much much better as well!

Oh, and to answer your question: Everything I've read has said that Yoyo's and Zebra's get along fine and do interact with each other.


----------



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm actually going to relocate the yoyo to my 55 gal once I get it set up. As for the guppies, they are happy little clams and they keep breeding. I don't want too many bottom dwellers in my current tank because it is a hex, so most of the water is vertical, but these fish have lived in this tank for a very long time. I inherited it from a friend who passed away and she had the loach in there for at least a year before she passed. The only thing I've changed is the addition of two snails. I do intend to see about giving some guppies away, however, and buying a couple of new ones just to refresh the gene pool and I'd like to add some Otos for algae control since my tank is situated in front of a window (no other place to put it).


----------



## Traumarama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a family Striata Botia (Zebra) Loaches and they're awesome. I wouldn't doubt they'd get along with other types loaches as they're very peaceful in my community tank. I might recommend so kind of sandy substrate in your 55 gallon tank though as they love to dig out small caves for themselves.


----------

